# The book: American Financial Apocalypse



## CATAPILLAR (14 October 2008)

Has anyone read this book?
CATAPILLAR


----------



## shulink (18 October 2008)

CATAPILLAR said:


> Has anyone read this book?
> CATAPILLAR




The book is alright. It offers detail analysis on the dollar and the oil price. Overally, good to read, but it doesn't worth the price, as I doesn't help me much on making trading decisions. I recommend reading the following books if you haven't.

Fundamental Analysis:
1. How To Make Money In Stocks
2. The Neatest Little Guide to Stock Market Investing 
3. One Up On Wall Street

Technicaly Analysis:
1. trading for a living
2. come into my trading room
3. high probability trading
4. Technical Analysis of the Financial Markets
5. Profitable Candlestick Trading
6. Entries and Exists (If you understand everything from book 1 & 2, then no need to read this book, otherwise it is a good book to stablize what you learn from book 1 & 2.)


----------

